# kein zugriff auf rechner ohne pw



## jensjensen1977 (21. Dezember 2004)

hallo liebe helfer,

habe ein großes problem.

mein kleines netzwerk 2 rechner & laptop geht soweit ganz gut.
nun habe ich einen rechner neu gemacht und kein passwort vergeben.
bislang konnte ich auch immer auf ihn zugreifen.
jetzt habe ich office xp installiert und nun will mein laptop immer ein passwort von mir, wenn ich auf den rechner zugreifen möchte. aber ich habe keins vergeben.

wenn ich eins vergebe, dann komme ich auch ohne probleme drauf, dies will ich aber nicht. möchte den rechner gern ohn pw laufen lassen.
was habe ich verkehrt gemacht, bzw was muß ich wieder deinstallieren damit der zugriff ohne pw geht?

vielen dank jens


----------



## MCIglo (21. Dezember 2004)

Warum willst du kein Passwort vergeben?     :suspekt: 
Um nicht beleidigend zu werden breche ich mein Posting an dieser Stelle lieber ab...


----------



## jensjensen1977 (21. Dezember 2004)

ich weis ein pw ist immer besser, aber dieser rechner soll einfach keins haben, zudem will ich verstehn warum es nicht geht.


gruß jens


----------



## RealPax (21. Dezember 2004)

jensjensen1977 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was habe ich verkehrt gemacht, bzw was muß ich wieder deinstallieren damit der zugriff ohne pw geht?



zum ersten Teil: gleiche Domäne/Arbeitsgruppe, welches OS......

zum zweiten Teil: Installier doch W98 dann fallen die lästigen Sicherheitschecks ganz weg.   

Aber im Ernst. Welches OS haben die Rechner. Hasst du schon mal etwas von Laufwerksmaping gehört?  Evtl. hilft es dir bei XP den Gastaccount zu aktivieren. Dies würde ich jedoch auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## jensjensen1977 (21. Dezember 2004)

die rechner haben beide win xp mit sp2 und office xp

auf allen ist ein und der selbe benutzer.


----------



## Robert Steichele (24. Dezember 2004)

Direkten Zugriff auf Freigaben? hast du nur, wenn der User ein Passwort hat und es denselben User auf beiden Rechnern gibt.


----------



## jensjensen1977 (24. Dezember 2004)

bevor ich office installiert habe ging es auch mit einem anderen namen und ohne passwort.
habe von einem bekannten erfahren, das dies in dem office intigriert ist, sozusagen als sicherheitspatch, damit es nur noch mit passwort geht.


----------

